# Sam needs a new home



## xlaurenfx

I am looking for a loving home for my Sam. He is a 12 month old Border Collie. Beautiful with strong instincts. Due to a change in circumstances I am having to go back to work full time and with a husband in the forces I won't be able to put in the time he needs and wont be able to afford our dog walker. 

This is really hard so I would appreciate any advice. He would make a cracking working dog. I don't want to hold him back. 

Many thanks

Lauren


----------



## simplysardonic

have you tried getting in touch with a breed specific rescue like Wiccaweys, they find homes for working BCs


----------



## xlaurenfx

simplysardonic said:


> have you tried getting in touch with a breed specific rescue like Wiccaweys, they find homes for working BCs


I'm glad you said them because I keep looking at them  Just so hard to know who to go to.

Thank you very much X


----------



## xlaurenfx

.....and they're in my home town X


----------



## codyann

it is never easy to rehome a animal, i hope you can get him a great home if he does go to a rescue they will make sure that he does.
is there no possible way you could keep him and just see him everynight when you get home from work? then you could feed,walk him then?
x


----------



## xlaurenfx

I do keep thinking this and haven't made this decision lightly. I feel that it just wouldn't be enough for him. He is used to me being here all the time and don't really want him to be without the company. We have 2 children aswell you see so walking them in the evenings isn't always an option and am stuck if our walker can't help when my husband is overseas. 

I'm absolutely torn with what to do. I don't want to hold him back, he has masses of potential. 

:-( X


----------



## codyann

xlaurenfx said:


> I do keep thinking this and haven't made this decision lightly. I feel that it just wouldn't be enough for him. He is used to me being here all the time and don't really want him to be without the company. We have 2 children aswell you see so walking them in the evenings isn't always an option and am stuck if our walker can't help when my husband is overseas.
> 
> I'm absolutely torn with what to do. I don't want to hold him back, he has masses of potential.
> 
> :-( X


yeah i understand, if you have to rehome him i would let him go to a rescue as they do a great job in making sure the dog is well looked after.
i hope you make the right decision for you and your family. and i hope if you decide to part with him that he goes to a great home  
good luck 
x


----------



## xlaurenfx

Thank you very much. I just wish he could go from home to home if you know what I mean X


----------



## codyann

yeah i understand, maybe you should talk it over with you husband ans see what he thinks? also could you not aford a pet sitter for him when you was at work? x


----------



## xlaurenfx

We have talked about it loads. I wouldn't even think of it if it wasn't mutual. I have thought of that, our walker and people that work with her offer this service but just can't afford it. Our other options are nanny who can help with all and am looking for an ofstead reg one at the moment or an aupair and we don't have room for an aupair, but my husband would only want an aupair for the months he is on tour Xxx


----------



## codyann

xlaurenfx said:


> We have talked about it loads. I wouldn't even think of it if it wasn't mutual. I have thought of that, our walker and people that work with her offer this service but just can't afford it. Our other options are nanny who can help with all and am looking for an ofstead reg one at the moment or an aupair and we don't have room for an aupair, but my husband would only want an aupair for the months he is on tour Xxx


yeah i understand its tricky aint it. atleast you have sams best intentions at heart. xx


----------



## xlaurenfx

codyann said:


> yeah i understand its tricky aint it. atleast you have sams best intentions at heart. xx


That's it. I'm gutted, but I want him to have the best not be lonely and bored just because I don't want to be without him. If that makes sense X


----------



## codyann

xlaurenfx said:


> That's it. I'm gutted, but I want him to have the best not be lonely and bored just because I don't want to be without him. If that makes sense X


yeah that does, im starting work in a few weeks but im lucky as hubby aint found a job yet so she will be with him and ill be on shift work so all should work out. he may not be lonely at home if he has treats and toys, but i dont want to presure you into keeping him or letting him go. most dogs are ok with being at home when there owners are at work it just means that when you get home he would need a walk and of coarse feeding. and you would have to think could you fit it in with 2 kids aswell
good luck though lauren


----------



## xlaurenfx

Not at all I really appreciate your input. Our past dogs were abs fine left, but Sam NEEDS (haha) that bit more bless him. Saying that he has his kennel and loves that. Unfortunately my husband works away for wks sometimes months at a time so try to plan things as if he isn't here if u know what mean haha bless him. Hopefully something will work out. I need to go back to working at stables haha 

X


----------



## codyann

xlaurenfx said:


> Not at all I really appreciate your input. Our past dogs were abs fine left, but Sam NEEDS (haha) that bit more bless him. Saying that he has his kennel and loves that. Unfortunately my husband works away for wks sometimes months at a time so try to plan things as if he isn't here if u know what mean haha bless him. Hopefully something will work out. I need to go back to working at stables haha
> 
> X


yeah i understand, if you work at stables could you not take him with you? or does he not get on with farm animals? i would love to work at any stables i think it would be very fun  x


----------



## xlaurenfx

I don't anymore sadly :-( it is fun and got to ride free but was unpaid. Miss it. I wouldn't have been able to take him there cause their dog didn't like some others but somewhere else might be ok. I'm sure we will sort something out. Hopefully hopefully xx


----------



## 912142

Just a thought but would it be worth placing an add - there are people out there that would love to have the company of a dog during the day (maybe they have recently lost a their pet and miss going out for walks).

Worth a try?


----------



## xlaurenfx

Hi

Thanks for your reply. I have thought about it but not sure where to put it? Also thought it might be best to go through someone cause the people/person rehoming will be checked X


----------



## Sled dog hotel

It might be worth contacting Border Collie Trust GB they rescue and re-home collies throughout the UK.Border Collie Trust GB or there is also Border collie rescue.
Border Collie Rescue on Line - Front Door


----------



## xlaurenfx

Thanks very much Xx


----------



## 912142

xlaurenfx said:


> Hi
> 
> Thanks for your reply. I have thought about it but not sure where to put it? Also thought it might be best to go through someone cause the people/person rehoming will be checked X


A good starting point would be a vets notice board - and by talking with the nurses you will easily find out if any of their customers have had BCs in the past and how they coped/cared with/for them.

Easy enough to home check someone yourself - nothing stopping you - you know what you are looking for - it is in effect daycare but with a 'win' 'win' situation!


----------



## xlaurenfx

912142 said:


> A good starting point would be a vets notice board - and by talking with the nurses you will easily find out if any of their customers have had BCs in the past and how they coped/cared with/for them.
> 
> Easy enough to home check someone yourself - nothing stopping you - you know what you are looking for - it is in effect daycare but with a 'win' 'win' situation!


Never thought of that thank you X


----------

